# Aerotank Mega



## Rob Fisher (3/4/14)

Looking forward to getting my hands on this one! This could be a rival to the Aspire Nautilus!

The all new Kangertech Aerotank Mega!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jibbz786 (4/4/14)

And the Mini Aero Tank...Just got the mpt3..why kanger make new one so fast (oO)


----------



## andro (4/4/14)

I want both


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/14)

andro said:


> I want both



I'm with you all the way @andro except I have a couple of mPT3's and they are awesome!


----------



## andro (4/4/14)

I have one to and loving it


----------



## andro (4/4/14)

Where did u get the info?


----------



## Jibbz786 (4/4/14)

TheMiniAero Tank got Airflow Control Though.. thats the mpt on Steroids 

szkanger.com their official site


----------



## Hein510 (4/4/14)

dammit! just got the Aerotank! thought that would be my last Kanger product!


----------



## BhavZ (4/4/14)

The Aero Mini looks awesome, hopefully they will bring out a metal tank for it as well.

Airflow control on a mini can only yield a lot of satisfaction.


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (4/4/14)

Yeah, I'm more excited by the aerotank mini than the mega to be honest! Both look cool and unfortunately I'd probably just HAVE to buy both...

It looks like the aerotank mega is designed with new dual coils, different visually, not sure if there will be backwards compatibility with the aerotank/pt3/pt3 mini coils though?

And damn kanger releasing new products so soon after other products. I mean last year I got PT2, then PT3, then Aerotank, then this year it was mPT3 already... o man. 
Hmmm, I wonder if I can convince myself that the draw on the mPT3 is so good that I don't need to get an aerotank mini with airflow control? and then maybe i can justify that since i already have an aerotank i won't need an aerotank mega? 
yeah right...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/4/14)

A stainless steel mPT3 rank would be awesome... love the way they will be offering stainless steel for the MEGA!


----------



## Andre (4/4/14)

I have the Aerotank and the mPT3. The airflow on the mPT3 is perfect as is for my vaping style - so there is one I won't be buying, unless of course it comes out in stainless steel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibbz786 (4/4/14)

Dimitri - vaping Greek aero mega n mini review

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/4/14)

Very good video, thanks @Jibbz786. Yip, all stainless steel. The current mPT3/Aerotank coils work perfectly on these, even though they look different. He agrees with me on 2 points: (1) the Mini is better (flavour) than the bigger brother and (2) you must have a VV or VW device to do full justice to these tanks. He took the coils apart, and it looks as it can be rebuilt.


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/14)

42 minute review from Phil!


----------



## BhavZ (5/4/14)

This is a definite must have..


----------



## Jibbz786 (6/4/14)

ere you go @Rob Fisher , the Mini with Stainless Steel Tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/4/14)

Chicken, chicken, dinner, winner or something like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (6/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Chicken, chicken, dinner, winner or something like that.


Winner winner, chicken dinner. It's a blackjack thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Chicken, chicken, dinner, winner or something like that.



Close... and yes it could well be... can't wait to try it!


----------

